# Very Large Udder



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

One of my does, Delilah (she has some Nubian blood in her), is a few weeks till kidding. The last 3 years she has had quads, but we always have a hard time getting them started. Her udder gets so big that the kids cannot nurse because her udder is so close to the ground. I have spent hours trying to get her kids to nurse, but they never seem to get it. We have always had to end up bottle feeding the kids. Is there anything that I can do to strap her udder up, so it is not so low. I have seen those udder supports on Hoeggers, but they are made so they kids cannot nurse. Does anyone know of anything to do?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

You might be able to either make an udder support like the one of Hoeggers or get that and maybe cut holes for her teats? I'm not sure that's my only ingestion.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If I were you, I would ask myself whether this is a doe I really want to keep on breeding from. Is she really a profitable doe if she can't raise her kids by herself without human interference? Is she really passing good genetics on to those kids?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

^ That is what I thought.
I will never again buy or keep a doe (even if she is sweet and pretty) that cannot raise her kids by herself or doesnt have a good udder.
With that much sag and it being close/on to the ground it sounds as if she has bad attatchments...if not the udder overall.
Is she easy to milk? I quickly get frustrated with a doe that is hard to milk and if its genetic I sell her.

Sorry if this sounds negative..just something to think about.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I know, I have also been thinking that. This year is her last chance. She always throws nice kids, and as she has gotten older her udder has gotten lower.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry.. you are dealing with this.... :hug: ray:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

You could probably design something yourself to hold her udder up. I like the suggestion of buying the "goat bra" then just cutting holes for the teats. Though if you used some leashes and maybe an old t-shirt you could probably do it yourself. Just think it needs a cradle for the udder and something to lift it up closer to her hips.

If she throws multiples consistently, even if you have to bottle raise the babies the income from their sale should be worth it. That's just my opinion of course.


----------

